# Samba4 Alfa17 heimdal vs MIT kerberos

## Caiman

Hello 

I followed installation wiki :

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba4_as_Active_Directory_Server

It looks like Bind with gssapi need MIT kerberos implementation , but Samba4 need haimdal.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv samba

```

[blocks B      ] app-crypt/mit-krb5 ("app-crypt/mit-krb5" is blocking app-crypt/heimdal-1.5.1-r1)

[blocks B      ] app-crypt/heimdal ("app-crypt/heimdal" is blocking app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.9.2-r2)

So I uninstall app-crypt/mit-krb5

```

emerge -Cv mit-krb5

```

Samba4 was happy after this , but Bind need gssapi USE flag 

And emerging Bind with this flag will trigger app-crypt/mit-krb5 installation again .

```

echo "net-dns/bind gssapi ldap" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1 -p bind

```

Now is my questions :

Is it possible install Samba4 and Bind on same server ? Or better use two ( Samba4 with heimdal , and another box Bind with MIT )?

Is it possible emerge Bind with app-crypt/heimdal ?

----------

## piccolo

Hi Caiman,

i have the exact same problem!

I need samba4 but lot's of programms are using mit-krb5.

Is there any solution yet?

Greetings

piccolo

----------

## Caiman

Yes. Since I installed Samba4 all-in-one box on CentOS6. 

No. I was short in time , and I did not tested 2 Gentoo boxes:

   1)Bind DNS with MIT Kerberos 

   -2)Samba4 with heimdal ( Alfa17 ebuild ) , and this box using external DNS on box1) for zone updates

P.S.You can do insecure dynamic  update for You zone , let say allow LAN to update zone file? and comment all related to update policy/

( It was working for me for Alfa11 ebuild, and should work for Alfa17 )

----------

## piccolo

Hi Caiman,

i need samba4 to install libmapi for Evolution.

But after a while searching google i guess there's no solution yet.

Thanks & greetings

piccolo

----------

